# urgent need of a clearing agent



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,I did try to search the forum but couldn't find the answer,can anyone recommend a good reliable clearing agent for when my car arrives at limassol port next month,would be best for me if they were based in Larnaca.Grateful for any help as I'm getting desperate now.Thanks


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi there, 
I have used Marios Kyriakou to sort out my brati trailer which I had shipped over from UK. Very helpful man in Larnaka. You can find him when you come off the port roundabout taking the exit towards the port, second turn left. Marios is about 400m down the road. His number is 24662600 or mobile 99634419. I am sure he can help you.

best Regards
Karin


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Karin


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Try Foda, she comes highly recommended and can be contaced on 99566594 or 24662600. e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

JonandGaynor said:


> Try Foda, she comes highly recommended and can be contaced on 99566594 or 24662600. e-mail [email protected]


Hi, I think they are the same people as Karin above mentioned and I have made contact with them but thank you very much anyway


----------

